# Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

[FONT=&quot]*





*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Frage 3: Warum gibt es kein klares Positionspapier, in dem die Themen „Catch & Release“ bzw. „Catch & Decide“ und Baglimit behandelt werden?*

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Die Frage ist berechtigt. Daran arbeiten wir. Angesichts von 16 unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen in Deutschland und sehr unterschiedlichen Positionen in den verschiedenen Verbänden ist es extrem schwierig, eine gemeinsame Position zu finden. Zum bag-limit haben wir eine klare Position formuliert. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/138-awz-und-ministerratsentscheidung-dafv-im-gespraech-mit-dem-bmel.html[/FONT]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Warum ist es schwierig eine Position zum C&R bzw. zum C&D zu finden. Hierbei spielen weniger die Landesgesetze eine Rolle, als das TierSchG und das ist ein Bundesgesetz?


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum ist es schwierig eine Position zum C&R bzw. zum C&D zu finden. Hierbei spielen weniger die Landesgesetze eine Rolle, als das TierSchG und das ist ein Bundesgesetz?



Amen, Kolja...


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

sers,

ich schenke mir mal die antworten zu jedem punkt.
das kann ich auch auf einen abwasch erledigen.

leider wie erwartet viel heisse luft ala wir arbeiten dran, wir haben einen plan, wir sind in kontakt (mit welchen imaginären stellen auch immer), wir reden, reden reden....
wenigstens bin ich nach der wartezeit nicht entäuscht worden.

traurig das einzig die antworten zum ausweis, zumindest im ersten moment, halbwegs sinnvoll klingen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Daran "arbeiten" sie seit 5 Jahren.

Plus Jahrzehnte zuvor, denn es ist ja ein "fusionierter" Verband, der Vorgänger hatte.

Selbst wenn wir letztere Jahrzehnte mal aussen vor lassen, bleiben 5 verdammte Jahre
und regelmässig solche Ergüsse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372&highlight=Spahn

#q


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Aus meiner Erfahrung als GF beim Jagdverband weiß ich, dass es sehr schwer ist, gemeinsame Positionen mit 16 Ländervertretungen zu finden. Jedes Land hat seine eigene GEschichte, es mussten verschieden dicke Kröten geschluckt werden. Da will dann niemand Abstriche machen oder - was schlimmer ist - mit progressiven Positionen die Debatten im eigenen Land wieder anfachen. 
Das ist dann genau der Punkt, an dem es eine(n) starke(n) Präsident(in) bräuchte, die die Länder hinter sich versammeln kann und eigene Positionen durchpaukt zum Wohle der Angler. Das wäre mal ne klare Linie, die ich aber leider nicht sehe.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung als GF beim Jagdverband weiß ich, dass es sehr schwer ist, gemeinsame Positionen mit 16 Ländervertretungen zu finden. Jedes Land hat seine eigene GEschichte, es mussten verschieden dicke Kröten geschluckt werden. Da will dann niemand Abstriche machen oder - was schlimmer ist - mit progressiven Positionen die Debatten im eigenen Land wieder anfachen.
> Das ist dann genau der Punkt, an dem es eine(n) starke(n) Präsident(in) bräuchte, die die Länder hinter sich versammeln kann und eigene Positionen durchpaukt zum Wohle der Angler. Das wäre mal ne klare Linie, die ich aber leider nicht sehe.


Das ist durchaus richtig. Daneben bestünde aber noch die Möglichkeit einer Grundposition wie:

"Wir halten c&r für rechtlich zulässig, fördern aber vornehmlich c&d." Da könnte sich dann jeder wiederfinden. Dafür müsste man sich aber mit der Rechtlichen Materie erst einmal auseinandersetzen. Genau dies wird aber nicht getan. Dabei müssten sie nur hier nachlesen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Georg, gerade weil der VDSF-Bund und der DAFV-Bund durchweg für "_alles abknüppeln_" standen, 
sind manche Landesverbände erst auf diese Richtung eingeschwenkt!

Jetzt das landesweite Chaos als Begründung anzuführen,
ist ein absoluter Witz!


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Vom DAV-Präsidium selbst gab es eine eindeutige Positionierung, die ist noch auf den Seiten des Fario e.V. zu finden:

http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/car.html

"[..] Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns  jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen! [..]"



> "Wir halten c&r für rechtlich zulässig, fördern aber vornehmlich c&d."


Damit sollte man gar nicht erst anfangen. C&D ist meines Erachtens noch nicht mal ein etablierter Begriff. Die sollen sich für das freie Recht auf Zurücksetzen engagieren, Punkt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Georg, gerade weil der VDSF-Bund und der DAFV-Bund durchweg für "_alles abknüppeln_" standen,
> sind manche Landesverbände erst auf diese Richtung eingeschwenkt!
> 
> Jetzt das landesweite Chaos als Begründung anzuführen,
> ist ein absoluter Witz!



Das Chaos befindet sich vielleicht bei den Verbänden. Rechtlich ist die Sache weitgehend klar. Streiten kann man bestenfalls über die Frage, ob der Angler mit einer grundsätzlichen Verwertungsabsicht ans Gewässer gehen muss oder nicht. Nur und zwar wirklich nur hierüber kann man sich streiten. Dies ist aber letztlich eine Frage der inneren Einstellung, die für die StA kaum zu prüfen ist, wenn sich der Angler nicht selber ans Messer liefert. - Wo soll da das Chaos sein, wenn der DAFV auf die bestehende Rechtslage hinweisen würde? Die einzige Antwort darauf ist, die fachliche Inkompetenz des DAFV in Rechtsfragen. Es gibt keine andere Erklärung. Das muss man so hart sagen!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Vom DAV-Präsidium selbst gab es eine eindeutige Positionierung, die ist noch auf den Seiten des Fario e.V. zu finden:
> 
> http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/car.html
> 
> ...


 Genau so wäre ausreichend und immer noch ein Meilenstein. "Deutsche Angler zählen zu den bestausgebildeten der Welt _(erstmal soll wer das Gegenteil beweisen ;-))_ und sind in der Lage selbst zu entscheiden ob sie sich den gefangenen Fisch aneignen und verwerten oder zurück setzen können"

Eigenverantwortung stärken. Bin ich generell ein Riesenfan von


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigenverantwortung stärken. Bin ich generell ein Riesenfan von



Genau so!


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Genau so!




sers,

nur leider zeichnet sich "unser" verband ja durch bevormundung und eine "wir wissen doch besser was ihr wollt" mentalität aus.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau so wäre ausreichend und immer noch ein Meilenstein. "Deutsche Angler zählen zu den bestausgebildeten der Welt _(erstmal soll wer das Gegenteil beweisen ;-))_ und sind in der Lage selbst zu entscheiden ob sie sich den gefangenen Fisch aneignen und verwerten oder zurück setzen können"
> 
> Eigenverantwortung stärken. Bin ich generell ein Riesenfan von




Offensichtlich aber nicht die Position des DAFV, sonst würde man ja so antworten!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Mein Angebot mit den zehn Eur pro angler steht noch


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Ja, die Frage ist berechtigt. 
Es wundert, dass dies in der Antwort gesondert festgestellt werden muss! 
Die Antwort stellt aber sonst das offenbare Eingeständnis des Bundesverbandes hinsichtlich der absoluten rechtlichen Planlosigkeit und Überforderung in Fragen der ureigensten Materie dar!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Antwort stellt das offenbare Eingeständnis des Bundesverbandes hinsichtlich der absoluten rechtlichen Planlosigkeit und Überforderung in Frage der ureigensten Materie dar!



Dabei gäbe es ja genug angelnde Juristen, die man fragen könnte.


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*

Tja, man müsste eben nur mal aktiv werden! 
Aber zuerst müsste dazu wohl eine Absichtserklärung verfasst werden!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dabei gäbe es ja genug angelnde Juristen, die man fragen könnte.



In meinem Job habe ich gelernt, dass eine Frage an drei Juristen gestellt durchaus 4-5 Antworten produzieren kann (nicht muss, wohlgemerkt! Und Verwaltungsrecht ist ohnehin ein hässliches Biest)


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Tja, man müsste eben nur mal aktiv werden!
> Aber zuerst müsste dazu wohl eine Absichtserklärung verfasst werden!


Das ist wahrscheinlich in Arbeit...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> In meinem Job habe ich gelernt, dass eine Frage an drei Juristen gestellt durchaus 4-5 Antworten produzieren kann (nicht muss, wohlgemerkt! Und Verwaltungsrecht ist ohnehin ein hässliches Biest)



Was c&r angeht, kenne ich eigentlich nur eine einhelliges Bild.


----------

